

Making the world's scariest 2.5D game - abcv085
http://www.redbull.com/us/en/games/stories/1331632035834/lost-in-space-the-horrifying-world-of-stasis

======
bausson
Maybe a 'redbull' username would be more honest.

I have nothing against community manager / PR curators posting links, but
making it clear would be IMHO preferable.

About the content: Interesting, but really weird font.

